

Nokia Sales Numbers Look Grim, but There`s Hope With Windows Phone: IDC - SlipperySlope
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Mobile-and-Wireless/Nokia-Sales-Numbers-Look-Grim-but-Theres-Hope-With-Windows-Phone-IDC-402716/

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially, IDC's hope is ...

"Llamas thinks Nokia should improve training for carrier store reps to better
educate them on the Nokia Windows Phone products and get them as “excited”
about selling Nokia models as they are about selling Samsung or Apple
products. He’s also encouraged by news reports that Nokia is considering
paying incentives to carriers in Europe to be exclusive resellers of Nokia
smartphones running Windows Phone 8 (WP8)."

